# Captain Eddie Van (or Von) Gilst



## Mike Kemble (Apr 5, 2007)

Happy New Year everyone. I have had an email from a lady who tells me:



> It is believed that Captain Eddie Van Gilst was on-board a ship that departed from New York City around September 1944 and the ship was later sunk at sea during WWII. Captain Van Gilst served in the British Royal Navy, possibly Merchant Marines during WWII. It is thought that the ship he was on was destroyed sometime between September 1944 and May 1945. The name spelling of his last name is "Van Gilst" or "Von Gilst". It would be awesome if we can obtain information about him. We believe that in 1944 he was in his mid-thirties, which most likely means that if he survived the war he would be deceased today. However, according to my mother-in-law the ship he was assigned to was indeed sunk during the war between Sept-1944 and May-1945.


This is very limited information I know and highly unlikely that a result may come out of it, but as they say, if you do not ask, you do not get.


----------

